
Show HN: A list of discounted SaaS products which you can use to fight Covid-19 - AdriaanvRossum
https://saasforcovid.com/?ref=news.ycombinator.com
======
AdriaanvRossum
Would love to give companies that try to do good a stage [1] where all readers
from Hacker News can profit from.

I tried to make a preselection of companies that do not try to make a profit
from offering a discount. I put them all in 3 categories: no (they don't drive
you into a paid account), maybe, and yes. This way you can directly see what
the consequences will be when using the discount. Please let me know if a
company has been put in the wrong category.

Let's fight this virus together Hacker News!

[1]
[https://saasforcovid.com/?ref=news.ycombinator.com](https://saasforcovid.com/?ref=news.ycombinator.com)

~~~
codingdave
You might want to compare the list that Forbes put out a few days ago along
the same lines: [https://www.forbes.com/sites/martingiles/2020/03/19/free-
sof...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/martingiles/2020/03/19/free-software-for-
businesses-and-schools-covid19)

It also looks like you are including tracking in many of your links - are you
monetizing this?

~~~
AdriaanvRossum
Not monetizing it, just showing the companies where this traffic is coming
from.

------
AdriaanvRossum
Feel free to copy the code and use it for other tools as well:
[https://github.com/adriaanvanrossum/saasforcovid.com](https://github.com/adriaanvanrossum/saasforcovid.com)

------
andygcook
How does the Approved column work? I'm assuming it means approved by you and
left it to "Waiting" for now.

~~~
AdriaanvRossum
It's not implemented right now. Just a reminder to self to check the added
rows. So new rows will go straight to the app at the moment. Please don't
abuse this HN.

------
buboard
I tried all of them. I still have covid

